# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Japanese Toad

## nickc

Came across this video while browsing youtube. Never heard of this toad before. Does anybody have any info on them/ has anybody ever seen them for sale? Looks really cool

----------


## John Clare

That's a large female Japanese Toad, _Bufo japonicus_.  I've never seen footage of one.  I must say she is very handsome for a toad.  Depending on how you think about it, it's both a pity and quite fortunate that they don't make it into the international trade.

----------


## Gail

I saw the same video and thought that was amazing.  I think that would be the main reason for me to visit Japan.

----------


## Poly

> I saw the same video and thought that was amazing. I think that would be the main reason for me to visit Japan.


The exact same thing I thought when I found in on youtube.

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

> That's a large female Japanese Toad, _Bufo japonicus_.  I've never seen footage of one.  I must say she is very handsome for a toad.  Depending on how you think about it, it's both a pity and quite fortunate that they don't make it into the international trade.


Correct that is a female bufo japonicus, But as it happens they are available in the pet trade im currently waiting on three females and two males to arrive and im all the way in england so i would be very shocked if there not available in the us. I will add pics to this thread when they arrive.

Thanks

Ps; The female in this vid is amazing... :Frog Smile:

----------


## nickc

mayweather, how big do they usually get? that one in the video looks huge

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

The ones im getting are 6inch plus. The shop/guy im getting them from said he had two females last year at 8inches one being bigger than the other. What they max out at i couldnt tell you, But i will find out. 

thanks

----------


## Gail

I have a friend from Japan and she said this: "One used to live in our yard. That one in the video is still young. The big ones get 2-4 times bigger than that. They r called Ushi-gaeru, 'n it translates to "Cow frog." They r known to protect your house/land if they live on ur property. :] They r pretty much like bullfrogs."

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

> I have a friend from Japan and she said this: "One used to live in our yard. That one in the video is still young. The big ones get 2-4 times bigger than that. They r called Ushi-gaeru, 'n it translates to "Cow frog." They r known to protect your house/land if they live on ur property. :] They r pretty much like bullfrogs."


I would love to know why they call them ''cow frogs'' when there toads (bufo japonicus/common toad). And why are they like ''bullfrogs'' i dont understand?

----------


## Starforce2

Forgive me for dredging up an old thread but I am curious to know what website you obtained the toad from in the UK? Even if they don't sell to the US, perhaps they can help me contact the place that supplies them with the toads and I can fallow the information to someone who does.

----------


## mikesfrogs

They are hard to get into the US. Not a large demand for them and its only worth bringing them in if hundreds could be sold.

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ashley

Another person and I are trying to get some imported.  However the date of shipment keeps getting pushed back.  Not sure why but I don't really have a reason to doubt the guy I'm getting them from as I haven't given him any money yet (so no reason to string me along).  The same thing is happening with some frogs from Africa.  The date of shipment keeps getting changed.

But if all goes well I should be getting some toads soon.  I've seen a lot of videos of them on youtube besides that one.  They seem kind of common in the pet trade in Japan.  Or maybe just Japanese people collect their own.  But I'm friends on youtube with a couple of Japanese guys that have pet Japanese toads.  They don't seem so different than American Toads.  Just some of them can get pretty big.

----------


## Ashley

Here is one shedding.  It's pretty neat.

----------


## Starforce2

thats good to hear. Larger sizes are pretty common I gues, the wiki lists their size. The B J Formosas is the same way but slightly smaller. Hopefully neither habitat is near the fukishima plant...

----------


## victorsgrace

Guys if you succeed in importing some to the UK, I would be interested in buying one some day. But poke me if you get or have gotten them over; I would love to have a male of these.

----------


## aquaplayer

i have one~BJJ

----------


## Starforce2

cool. I finally got me a suriname bufo at a reptile show, it's nearly 12 inches. I was able to get it to eat a mouse. It's too bad I can't get grasshoppers here, I wish I could because I could do a better job feeding it. the dubias never get eaten by my bullfrog or my small cane toad because they are always under the water dishes.

----------


## Gail

Put the feeder bugs in dishes, this way they can't burrow or hide under things.  I do this will all my frog & toads.


http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...97-gang-9.html  post #164 pics are better.

----------


## victorsgrace

Aquaplayer you're one lucky man!  :Smile:  I'm dying to get one of these.

----------


## aquaplayer

> cool. I finally got me a suriname bufo at a reptile show, it's nearly 12 inches. I was able to get it to eat a mouse. It's too bad I can't get grasshoppers here, I wish I could because I could do a better job feeding it. the dubias never get eaten by my bullfrog or my small cane toad because they are always under the water dishes.


show it.

----------


## victorsgrace

Did anyone succeed in getting one to UK? I might be going there around march/april next year, to get one, if I can afford it and find out how I handle getting them into DK.

----------


## Jack

> show it.


I second that! If anyone has a 12 inch Surinam toad I want to see it.  :Smile:

----------


## Starforce2

I will be happy to take picture of mine. ALso, since the largest thing I can get are superworms and nightcrawlers (crawlers aint cheap) and neither are the roaches, does anyone know if the canes will eat dubias from a dish even if they don't move much? I've noticed dubias get largely ignored unless hand fed to my beardie, though my Tokay has taken to finding mostly inactive bugs if tossed in the dish with it's CGD. I'd love to get grasshoppers but seems almost impossible to find a supplier that isn't from europe when googling it. Also, I've heard they eat dog food, but it's probably not good for them. I was told it's not good because it contains bone meal, but since they can digest vertebrates as large as bats and lizards, that doesn't make much sense. Could I substitute another substance that's meant for reptiles that normally eat bugs and small vertebrates? They make such canned food that often looks a lot like raw meat (beardie bites for example). It would be a cheaper way to feed my toad because I seem to be limited in prey that would be big enough to make it worth the toads effort to eat, besides mice and anoles. During the summer, someone with an infestation of baby garter snakes would probably due.


As for the subject toad of this thread, If they are in the pet trade in Japan, anyone know of a supplier? Maybe I could directly contact them and attempt to get them that way.

----------


## Gail

1st: researching the needs of the toad should have been your first priority. 2nd snakes DO NOT make a good food source, thamnophis do have a toxic bite, PLUS they make amazing pets.


> I will be happy to take picture of mine. ALso, since the largest thing I can get are superworms and nightcrawlers (crawlers aint cheap) and neither are the roaches, does anyone know if the canes will eat dubias from a dish even if they don't move much? I've noticed dubias get largely ignored unless hand fed to my beardie, though my Tokay has taken to finding mostly inactive bugs if tossed in the dish with it's CGD. I'd love to get grasshoppers but seems almost impossible to find a supplier that isn't from europe when googling it. Also, I've heard they eat dog food, but it's probably not good for them. I was told it's not good because it contains bone meal, but since they can digest vertebrates as large as bats and lizards, that doesn't make much sense. Could I substitute another substance that's meant for reptiles that normally eat bugs and small vertebrates? They make such canned food that often looks a lot like raw meat (beardie bites for example). It would be a cheaper way to feed my toad because I seem to be limited in prey that would be big enough to make it worth the toads effort to eat, besides mice and anoles. During the summer, someone with an infestation of baby garter snakes would probably due.
> 
> 
> As for the subject toad of this thread, If they are in the pet trade in Japan, anyone know of a supplier? Maybe I could directly contact them and attempt to get them that way.

----------


## Carlos

> ...ALso, since the largest thing I can get are superworms and nightcrawlers (crawlers aint cheap) and neither are the roaches, does anyone know if the canes will eat dubias from a dish even if they don't move much?...


You can try Dubias or any larger roaches.  Also, might want to look at this other option:  http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...ed-method.html  :Smile:  .

----------


## Jack

Try Madagascar hissing roaches or deaths head roaches they're quite large.

----------


## Starforce2

as far as researching the toad...cane toads eat anything in the wild and are very successful. Somehow I don't think I am going to make mine sick, I just want to vary it's diet. I don't want it to eat nothing but mice or super worms (if it will notice them) or nightcrawlers, which so far it has not gone after though it could be that I was holding the worm. Supposedly they are practically fearless toads but this one doesn't seem to want to eat if I am near the cage. I've seen plenty of vids eating from hands or as a handler throws food in front of it, but no luck with that here. I know the previous owner of my african bullfrog fed it the deformed and poorly patterned corn snakes from her snake operation and that sucker got big, that's why I figured snakes would be fine for it.

----------


## Jack

There is nothing wrong with feeding it a non-venomous snake on occasion but the question is why would you?  :Mad:

----------

